# New .243 Savage 11FL comes home.



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yesterday I picked up my new Savage 11FL in .243. I was going to have a Nikon Monarch UCC 2x7 scope mounted on it until I got to the Sports Shop. My dealer had me take a few different scopes outside and try them out and I decided on the Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40. 
After getting the new rig home, I removed the stock and cleaned the entire barrel of grease and adjusted the accutrigger. I then took the rifle to my shooting area and began sighting it in at 100 yards with two different loads. I used the Remington Core-lokt 100 grain PSP and PMC 100 grain with Sierra Gameking SPBT bullets. Both rounds did rather well. After the sighting in and barrel cleaning and cool downs, I proceeded to test my groups. I found that the Remington would touch holes at 100 yards. The PMC Gameking did well but would not do better then 1". I will try a couple more brands before settling for one. I am looking to purchase the Federal Vital-Shok and maybe a box of Winchester Western but not sure of the latter. I have never had any real luck with the Winchester's.
The Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40 scope was mounted with Weaver mounts and Millett Rings. The scope was an excellent choice and I am glad I listened to my dealer and gave it a chance. I am so much happier with the Nikon 3x9 on this rifle then my 2x7 on my .308. The optics are crystal clear and for the price, I could not go wrong. 
The .243 is such a pleasure to shoot, and in the left hand bolt action with Accutrigger is just icing on the cake for me as I have been shooting in a right hand world all of my life. I have always enjoyed the accuracy of a bolt action, but as a left hander it is hard for me using a right hand bolt.
I am sure I will get many years of good shooting with this rifle and scope.
I am now considering getting another identical rig in 25-06 to play with.
:sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on the new Rifle. I am sure you are going to like the Savage, and particularly the .243. I am a huge fan of the .243, it is my favorite cartridge. The .243 is very versitle, covering the range from Varimnts to Whitetail Deer.

My Ruger KM77RFP MKII in .243 shoots the Federal Premium V-Shok 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips and the Federal Premium Vital-Shok 100gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tail ammo quite well. I took two Whitetails with the Federal Premium Vital-Shok 100gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tail ammo last fall, and both were one shot kills. The Federal Premium V-Shok 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips pure death to Coyotes, but not very fur friendly.

Good luck with the .243.

Larry


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning,

Thank you for the Field Report. You have a great Rifle and Scope.

I think that new style trigger Savage is a great idea. Reading posts and
I know one person that has that trigger, they are well liked.

Have fun, be safe. 

P.S. the .243 is a common cartridge, so they are easy to find at stores,
not like some new cartridges, and reasonabily priced.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats! I remember when I first got my Savage left hand bolt; it's a different world!
Over the years I've shot dozens of whitetail with a .243, and it's always been up to the task. Enjoy.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

SDHandgunner,
I have heard about the Vital Shok 100 grain bullets from Federal but cannot locate them. I can only find the ammo in catalogs like Cabela's but they also tack on an additional charge for shipping ammo. I have been to Wally World and Kmart thinking they may carry Federal as they used to at one time but now only have Remington and Winchester. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> like Cabela's but they also tack on an additional charge for shipping ammo


Are you sure? I know they have a extra hazmat charge if powder and primers are shipped but I've bought ammo from Cabelas and other stores and don't recall a extra charge.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Gohon,
You are correct! I just checked the Cabela's site and they are not charging extra. I have a couple sites that will charge an additional $7.00 or so for the shipping due to hazmat material such as loaded ammo. I guess I assumed Cabela's did also. I saw all the warning signs and guessed they were charging the extra as well.
That is what happens when you ASSUME! Shame on me.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am glad you are pleased with your Savage. I am very fond of mine too. The Accutrigger is great. I did some mods to stiffen up the stock and add some weight. You should check out www.savageshooters.com. There is a lot of good stuff there. Sorry to hijack, but I took my 12 FLV (heavy barrel .308 left hand) out this week to try out some loads that I had worked up for it. I think I found a good one.

[siteimg]2128[/siteimg]

The load was:
168 gr. Sierra Match King
46.0 gr. H380
CCI 200

Elderberry, where in NC are you located. I am in Durham.

Happy shooting.

Robert


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

elderberry99

I picked up the Federal Premium Vital Shok Ammo I used last year with the 100gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tail Bulelts at Fleet Farm in Fargo North Dakota. Scheels All Sport also had the same ammo, but both Sportsmans Warehouse and Gander Mountain were out of stock. You might want to check out www.midsouthshooterssupply.com as they have about the best price on Federal Premium Ammo I have found on the net so far. Not sure what they are like in regards to shipping as I have not ordered any ammo from them yet. I have ordered ammo from www.natchezss.com in the past and they did not charge any hazmat fees for ammo that I am aware of.

Larry

[/u]


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Robert A. Langager,
I am located in Semora NC, Person County. I am only two miles from the VA. borderline. When I visit Durham on occasions at the Ford dealer where I purchased my truck, it takes me about 40 minutes to get there.

SDHandgunner,
Thanks for the sites. I will check them out now to see what my options are for ordering. I have been shooing the new rifle with Remington Express Core-Lokt PSP 100 grain ammo and have been touching holes at 100 yards. I don't know how I can improve on this now. My range for hunting will only be about 50 to 75 yards with an occasional 100 to 200 yard reach in the front field of my land if I decide to come out of the thickets.
AS everyone else that has the heart for shooting, I am in search for the "perfect" ammo too.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

elderberry99, I have the 11F but in .223 and I really like the gun. Only complaint I have and it isn't much of a complaint is I wish like the 12 series rifles I could adjust the trigger down to 1.5 pounds instead of the now 2.5 to 3 pounds I'm limited to. Still, it is one great shooting rifle for the money.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Gohon,
For the very short amount of time owning the Fl, I have grown to love this rifle more then any rifle I have owned before except my .30 carbine which I sold a long time ago. That was one fun gun to fire and reload for.
My .243 Savage is so smooth out of the box. I cannot wait to burn off a few more boxes of ammo in the next couple days. I already put up my Remington 7600 in .308 for sale in the local paper even though it is not even a year old and had less then two boxes of ammo fired. I will replace that rifle with another Savage in a different caliber as well.


----------

